# Murfreesboro/Nashville Gamers Needed



## Zaarastara (Aug 4, 2003)

We are looking for a new player to add to our gaming group.  We currently have three players and one DM.  I am the DM and the campaign is set in my world of Kalandor.  It is campaign world that features a lot of political intrigue, globe-trotting, and player interaction.  The current campaign is centered around the player's search for ancient artifact (a chess service) that could decide the battle between Heaven and Hell.

Currently we have:

Damyth Valter - a human noble who is well-acquainted with the proper use of his wit and his rapier.

Don Cai - a noble young knight from the island nation of Darokin who is on quest to find himself in the chaotic world of Kalandor.

Liana von Stuttengard - a mercenary fighter who would give Xena a run for her money.  She fights hard, drinks hard, and love even harder.  

We play in Murfreesboro, TN - actually it is very close to Smyrna, TN.  We recently lost our mage/cleric to his marriage and house situation and are looking to replace him.  Please direct any inquiries to zaarastara@comcast.net.


----------

